# Morita Therapy



## Shonen_Yo (Sep 8, 2006)

Anyone ever tried this? It's kind of strange really, look it up.


----------



## Lilfly (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi..and thanks for the post!
No,I've never heard of it..but as a Buddhist (in theory) it sounds a lot like a 'real-world' way of practicing Mindfulness..
I'll be doing some research into this..thanks again.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I read about it a while ago. From what I remember, it is a form of Buddhist Mindfulness, tailored more for social anxiety.
...at least, that is what I seem to remember about it.

It's hard to find much information on it though.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Here's the Wiki summary link: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morita_therapy

Actually, it sounds very similar to the sort of approach I take when "in the moment" of anxiety. I don't fight the feelings themselves, but instead try to act based on my values and what I THINK is a good course of action regardless of the experience of feelings.


----------



## Lilfly (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks Ardrum for the link.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Welcome.


----------

